
TED, David Rothkopf: How Fear Drives American Politics - aqwwe
http://www.ted.com/talks/david_rothkopf_how_fear_drives_american_politics
======
aqwwe
I agree that the way the American government focuses on terrorism is more then
likely hurtful to Americans.

